# Suche jemanden zum Werben (EU - Blackhand)



## tmork (31. Januar 2016)

Hi,

wie der Titel schon sagt, ich suche jemanden zum werben auf Blackhand um ein paar Charaktere hochzuspielen.

Kurzum - mein Name ist Tim, ich spiele seit 2009 WoW (mit einigen pausen), bin aber dennoch in den meisten

wow-Themen sehr erfahren.

 

Ich bin Mathe-Student, 22, und in der Regel abends immer online.

Da ich auf Blackhand bei in die gilde von ein paar alten freunden einsteigen wollte, will ich mir vorher da einige Charaktere auf 100 bringen,

ich hätte auch kein problem damit alle klassen auf mindestens level 90 zu bringen.

Mit goldproblemen kann ich aushelfen, d.h. geld für Taschen ingame und Reitkunst.

Für einen eurer Charaktere würde ich auch das schnelle Reiten bezahlen.

 

Teamspeak-Server und Skype habe ich auch beides, und würde auch gerne Teamspeak benutzen beim leveln.

 

Wenn ihr interessiert seid, meldet euch doch einfach im BNet bei Toastbrot#2181.

 

Liebe Grüße,

Tim


----------

